
Microsoft Offers To Pay News Corp To "De-List" Itself From Google - mjfern
http://www.businessinsider.com/microsoft-offers-to-pay-news-corp-to-de-list-itself-from-google-2009-11
======
makecheck
I don't personally know of anyone who _relies_ on a web search engine for
their news. So they seem to be overestimating their importance.

I am far more likely to see a story because it was posted to a site like HN,
whether or not a search engine has any knowledge of it.

